# Laptop Vaio blocked when plug power cable

## yoburtu

Hello,

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-SZ2XP laptop with Gentoo.

I have the following problem. When I plug the power cord, the system is totally blocked and I have to shut down and turn on the button.

I've probed with kernel 2.6.28, 2.6.29 and 2.6.30. I've probed with Arch, Ubuntu, Mandriva, Debian and the system block too. There is a problem with Linux Kernel.

I can't see nothing in the /var/log. 

I think that the problem is acpi. When I boot the system with option "acpi=off" I can plug the power cord and the laptop don't block, but don't work many things, with graphic card, mouse, etc, .

What can I do with acpi?, how can I configure acpi correctly?.

The problem does not occur in Windows, or FreeBSD, or Mac OSx86.

Any ideas?.

Best regards.

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hey gentooser.

maybe a bios update can solve your issue.

greetz

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, also you should post your .config that contain your acpi configuration.

----------

## yoburtu

Hi,

I'll search bios update for mi laptop in the Sony website.

Where's the acpi configuration file?.

Regards.

----------

## yoburtu

I've updated bios from R0082N0 to R0083N0, but the problem still occurs. There's a bios version R0096N0, but I think that it's for Windows Vista compatibility.

----------

## yoburtu

I've updated bios at R0096N0 version, but the problem still occurs.

There is a problem with acpi. What can I modify in acpi configuration?.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i CONFIG_ACPI

```

----------

## yoburtu

This my acpi kernel configuration:

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2000

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

```

I remember you that the problem occurs in gentoo, mandriva, debian, ubuntu, arch, etc.

Regards.

----------

## yoburtu

I've solved this issue. I've configured kernel boot option "idle=poll" and the box don't blocks.

Greetings.

----------

